# Closet Grow Help/Info



## Hazedu812 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok guys I am back for my second grow. Thanks to all for helping me with my first grow last year!

**This grow I have to change where I am doing my grow. I will be growing in a closet**

Details:

-The closet is 5X2- Already painted flat white!
-It has solid  sliding glass doors (2 doors that slide)
-No power outlet in the closet.
-CFL grow (CFL's wprked really well for me the last grow-Pulled 7 OZ off 2 plants)
-Northern Lights Feminized
-Seeds are already germinated and in small cups.
-Will grow 2 plants.

Questions I have:

-When I go 12/12 I will need to make sure no light gets in?
-Ventilation, I need to ventilate how can I do that in a closet?
-Heat- kinda goes with the ventilation?


Basically any tips anyone can give on growing in a closet will be appreciated!

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2016)

Is this your own house that you can put a whole in the floor or wall?

Yes, it will need to be light proof, or at least the room the closet is in needs to be dark for twelve hours. 

You are telling me you pulled 3.5 ounces off each plant using cfl's? Is that what your saying?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2016)

First, a closet with sliding glass doors will not seal light out.  I anticipate that you are going to have to make a box witthin the closet to be able to make it dark.  This will also simplify ventilation.  You will need. an exhaust fan of some kind to exhaust hot CO2 depleted air out and a passive intake to allow fresh air to come into the space.  You will also need an oscillating fan of some kind to move the air around.

Lumen for lumen, cfls are the most expensive lights you can use to grow and they produce the least.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Apr 16, 2016)

You are telling me you pulled 3.5 ounces off each plant using cfl's? Is that what your saying?

-Yes, had 2 plants one did 3 z dry and the other 4 z dry. I used a ton of CFL's and all the information I could get including help from you guys.
-Made a lot of beginner mistakes that won't happen this time.

**Now I am rethinking....I think I might be better off building a grow box. I do have an tool room that I could build a box with ventilation in there.

I can handle the early veg state without a box, but will have to get it done in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok, I have looked at all my options and will have to go with the closet.

I can cover the doors with a quilt or something for the 12/12. I should be  able to keep any light leaks out. The closet is in my home office.

The ceiling is tiles so I will pull one tile from the ceiling and point a fan up at the ceiling tile hole to pull the heat out and pull in air( the air space above the ceiling tiles is 20 inches high the and that area up there covers 1000 sq feet of the basement). I will also put a pipe in at the bottom to pull air in and have a second fan to blow air on the plants. I will also be able to have the doors opened while the lights are on during 12/12.

I will do the veg with the CFL's(they worked quit well last time) then probably switch to a better flowering light setup that would work with the closet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2016)

Not trying to rain on your parade, but there are problems with your plant.  First, a quilt will not keep the light out.  When we say 100% dark, we mean 100% absolutely totally dark.  No light whatsoever. Even the tiny indicator lights on electrical equipment can be a problem.  Trust me, as one who has grown in a closet with sliding glass doors, that you are going to need to build a box within the closet to keep things dark.  

Second, pointing a fan at a hole in the ceiling is not going to work.  You need an actual exhaust fan with ducting.  Also, you are not going to want to vent into the space between the floors.  Blowing hot moist air into this space is a recipe for mold...and I cannot even begin to tell you how horrible it would be to have mold between your floors.  You are also most likely not going to want to keep the doors open during 12/12 as this allows the odor to go everywhere.  Odors are contained by having negative pressure in your space and exhausting to outside and/or using a carbon filter.

I am also going to encourage you to look into HO T5s--they are simply better, by a lot.   

To do it right, this growing thing is rather complicated and does take a fair amount of time, money, knowledge, and energy.


----------



## DankColas (Apr 20, 2016)

I keep my closet door open during veg. I then only close it for the dark 12 hours. I have a hole in the back wall that takes air from my bedroom. A board keeps light out when dark. I also use a common house air purifier. I can't run ducts or do in line fanes. I never turn the UV or the ionizer on. As I have been told it kills or hurts your plants. The ionizer would make dust stick to the plant easy. The UV is well invisible to us light. So bad all around. Great filter helps. 

Keep It Green


----------

